

Node Knockout entries are up - samdk
http://nodeknockout.com/teams

======
Klonoar
Node Knockout was a hell of a lot of fun. Joyent should get mad props for
opening up their space like they did (and if you were in the crowd who
couldn't make it, try to do so next time, provided they do it again - totally
worth it!).

My team and I made <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/anansi>, which was pretty
fun to work on. Actually gave me a lot of material for some writing, because
there's quite a bit of hackery we ended up doing behind the scenes to get it
to work properly. Extremely fun to push new tech like this.

------
freddywang
It's not really furnished to best, but worth checking out, a Hacker News
Reader <http://nko-naughtify.heroku.com/reader>. Appreciate the attention.
Really sorry for self promotion :)

~~~
samratjp
I like it! I wish I didn't find it cuz my 'noprocast' settings are gonna be
hackable in a way :-) Guess what I'm saying is it's really quite good!

------
aaronblohowiak
My Node KO entry is like jsfiddle, but with an event bus and built-in js
templates (like erb or jsp). I'll add persistence at some later date.

<http://nodeknockout.com/teams/pants-pants-evolution>

------
fczuardi
I had a great time! Node KO was fun.

I've learned a lot and loved the opportunity to have an excuse to gather my
brother and friends from other nearby cities in my apartment for coding and
hack on ideas that fills my archive of notes-that-wont-see-the-light-of-day…

Our entry is this one <http://umeboshi-fireteam.no.de> a communication server
to be used by web-apps (and webpage) developers that want to distribute the UI
control elements over multiple (mobile) devices. Make sure you check out the
examples :)

------
franck
Node Knockout was an amazing experience for us (2 person team). Lots of fun
and learning!

In one week-end, we learned how to use : RaphaelJS, node.js and Socket.IO
(websockets library)

We made a multiplayer geo game at <http://nodeknockout.com/teams/error-500>

------
johnpaulett
It was a ton of fun and a great chance to learn about node.js.

My team made a simple file sharing application,
<http://nodeknockout.com/teams/done-js>. Our app does not host the upload, it
merely connects the sharer to clients over HTTP.

------
swah
Could not deliver my simple multiplayer game.. Will try to finish in the
week...

------
zemanel
<http://nodeknockout.com/teams/celestial-being> ftw

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Way to go! Single-person teams are really in a minority here. I like the idea
and your design is clean. Upvoted.

~~~
zemanel
thank you man, was a lot of work

